# Macbook (Anfang 2008) 2,4Ghz - 2GB Ram - 160 GB HDD



## Metallicar (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich biete mein Macbook zum Verkauf an.

 Es hat folgende techn. Daten:



 13,3" 1280x800

 Intel Core 2 Duo 2,4Ghz

 2GB DDR2 Ram

 160GB HDD

 Superdrive Laufwerk (DVD Brenner)

 Intel GMA X3100

 Mac OSX 10.5 Leopard



 Das Gerät ist an sich optisch und technisch in einem sehr guten Zustand.

 Jedoch weist der Bildschirm leider eine Unschönheit auf. Durch
 Feuchtigkeit, ist am rechten unteren Bildschirmrand der Monitor zu
 hell/dunkel. Dies varriert je nach Betrachtungswinkel (siehe Bilder).
 Ich habe das Macbook hauptsächlich am Schreibtisch an einem externen
 Monitor betrieben. Dieser Fehler am Monitor schränkt in keinster Weise
 die Funktion des Macbooks ein. Selbstverständlich kann man das Macbook
 auch mit seinem eigenen Monitor betreiben.



 Mit dazu gibt es natürlich die OVP, das Ladegerät und die Mac OSX
 Leopard DVDs. Außerdem lege ich noch einen Adapter mini DVI --> DVI
 von Apple mit zu, damit ihr das Macbook am externen Monitor betreiben
 könnt.



 Mac2sell gibt als Wertangabe 690Euro für das Macbook an.

 Aufgrund des Fehlers, biete ich das * Macbook für 500 Euro VHB *an.

 Falls interesse, einfach eine mail an sillegod(ät)yahoo.de

 http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/view/pb050307olsmti61.jpg
 http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/view/pb0503001u48rn6q.jpg
 http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/view/pb050304j3icp4hf.jpg
 http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/view/pb050309vt4mzu9j.jpg


----------

